# another whats this :-)



## searley (Jun 19, 2006)

i have had another plant donated to me, i know it originated from tropica, but little else

i would like to identif it, so i can find out its needs

foto not great, but i will be stripping some of the tank soon to put flourite in, so will be able to get better oics if needed

thankyou


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

look like an anubias...


----------



## searley (Jun 19, 2006)

guppy said:


> look like an anubias...


thankyou for pointing me in the correct direction


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I would say definitely an Anubias - I would guess barteri nana.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

My guess would be Anubias barteri. I'm not sure if it is a 'nana' or not by your pic 

I am pretty sure the variegated plant in the upper left of your pic is not a true aquatic plant. Do you remember what it was called?


----------



## searley (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi MatPat

you are quite correct, the plant is Dracaena sanderiana

i have only the one, i thought it would fill a space until i find something else to fill it

i get most of my plants free of charge, hence some of the 'whats this' questions



MatPat said:


> My guess would be Anubias barteri. I'm not sure if it is a 'nana' or not by your pic
> 
> I am pretty sure the variegated plant in the upper left of your pic is not a true aquatic plant. Do you remember what it was called?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The Dracaena will probably not live very long underwater. Once it starts to die off, you will probably notice algae formation on the dying leaves. Once this happens remove it from your tank before the algae has a chance to spread.  

If you want something grassy to replace the Dracaena, look into some Dwarf Sag or maybe some Blyxa japonica. Either of these should go nicely in your setup. They will also grow and give you something to trade for other plants  

I have seen a few members offering the Blyxa in the For Sale or Trade Forum recently...


----------

